# Warum?!! Wlan - Problem



## faIk (19. Juli 2005)

hi!
Habe folgendes Problem. Mein daddy und ich haben von ISDN auf DSL umgestellt. Router (sinus 1054) kam an, mein Vater hat sich den " normalen " Kabelport belegt und ich habe mir gestern ne WLAN Karte geholt. Alles eingerichtet wie beschrieben. Nun habe ih folgendes Probelm. Ich sende Daten an den Router und bekomme auch welche zurück, d.h. nach meinem Verständnis eine Verbindung is hergestellt ( ja sorry, bin halt ). Aber ich kann nicht ins Internet. Warum?

danke im voraus für die Antworten, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen ( habe schon T-online hotline angerufen, aber ich glaube das sind alles pappnasen!)

faIk


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Juli 2005)

moin




> ( habe schon T-online hotline angerufen, aber ich glaube das sind alles pappnasen!)


   Glückwunsch da hast schön Geld verschwendet, denn das sind wirklich Idioten!

Also wenn du eine Verbidung zum Router aufbauen kannst, und ne IP von ihm zugewiesen bekommst, wird es wohl an einer falschen Einstellung im Router liegen.

Hab jetzt mal ein bscihen gegoogelt und wie es aussieht haben viele das Problem! Aber keiner ne Lösung. Hast das schonmal probiert, wenn kein PC per Kabel angeschlossen ist?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## faIk (22. Juli 2005)

jo danke für die antwort. hab das prob jetzt sogar gelöst, aber n neues. mein vater und ich können nich gleichzeitig in i-net. woran liegt das am router? gleiche t-online benutzerdaten

danke  

faIk


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Juli 2005)

moin




> gleiche t-online benutzerdaten


? Benutzerdaten m,üssen doch nur einmal im Router eingestellt werden?! UNd ihr verbindet auch dan, so gut wie automatisch, mit dem Router.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

